# Redacted



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Phoenix. That's really impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic Phoenix.  Well done.  Major congrats.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Yowza!


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations, Phoenix.  

It was a pleasure working with you on a couple of those collections...


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! I had to do a double take when I saw those numbers. Amazing!   The $28,000 spent on BookBub is something to note. Shows what it takes to get those numbers.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

You've got a sharp eye and a magic touch  

Congrats!


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

YAY! Congrats! Those are some impressive numbers!!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I have this feeling that one day some historian of the industry will hold SMP up as an exemplum of what the ebook revolution enabled when exploited to its full potential.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## TheIndieEditor (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow - congratulations! Those are some astounding numbers!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Sweet! That is impressive. Congratulations and great job. You obviously worked very hard and it's great to see it paying off for you.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!   Congratulations!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Finished up end-of-year reconciliations and thought I'd share some results for Steel Magnolia Press so far (lifetime numbers)...
> 
> 1.3 million units sold
> 1.6 million units free
> ...


Congrats!  How many authors were involved?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Really impressive! Congratulations. It looks like a lot of thought and hard work went into your year.


----------



## Tommy Donbavand (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow! Many congratulations; it's great to see all your hard work paying off.

Good writing!

Tommy


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. That's big. Congrats!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations. Those are fabulous numbers.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Can you tell us a little more about Steel Magnolia Press? I'm definitely intrigued. Your numbers are amazing.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Spent ages traveling through depressing threads...By the time I get to Phoenix, she is rising! Well done


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

That is fantastic Phoenix.    

Oh and you still have a reader waiting on a sequel.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Ultimately, I've decided I retired back when for a reason: _I want to be retired_. We'll be closing down SMP by the end of this year as author contracts expire. Which doesn't mean I won't continue to dabble! Another box set or two certainly isn't out of the question. And if something new comes along, who knows?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll be writing in my niche category and doing it for the love. Because there's a place for that model right alongside the one I've spent the past 2 years here haranguing about


Brilliant for you.  Also major thanks for sharing all of your wisdom, time, and endless data to an eager crowd for years!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Jay Allan said:


> It was a pleasure working with you on a couple of those collections...


I certainly wouldn't have these numbers to share without the participation of some AMAZING authors!



Sweet Amber said:


> Congrats!  How many authors were involved?


I've had the extreme pleasure of working with 95 authors. Most of those, of course, in box sets.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I hope some of the data analysis and tactical work I've done and shared has helped shape the way we look at ebook marketing overall and has helped to make a difference in the lives of a few authors at least. That would be a pretty nice legacy.


Successful AND helpful. How wonderful! Thanks for sharing your company's history.


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Very impressive. Congrats and thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations. Looks like you've developed a system that works.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazing track record. Congratulations.


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

P.J. Post said:


> I was going to write something longer, but Becca kind of summed it up.
> 
> Just wow - well played Phoenix, well played.


Wow, Phoenix.

P.J. Awesome covers!


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

I think there's a brilliant business model floating around in there somewhere. Just a wild guess, but you may have only scratched the surface? Hats off to you for recognizing it and running with it.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Phoenix, it's been an absolute pleasure working with you on the Stars and Empire boxsets--they performed far better than my modest expectations. I've never worked with anyone more professional, level-headed, and savvy. Congratulations! What a wild ride!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> Phoenix, it's been an absolute pleasure working with you on the Stars and Empire boxsets--they performed far better than my modest expectations. I've never worked with anyone more professional, level-headed, and savvy. Congratulations! What a wild ride!


What he said.

I think this deserves the UNDERPANTS DANCE!!!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on those amazing results, Phoenix. I've enjoyed stalking you watching what you've done with SMP over the past couple years. Thanks so much for sharing info along the way and giving us all a peek at what's possible with enough drive, talent, and know-how. I've also had a great time participating in one of those boxed sets, so thank you for all the hard work you've put into them.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Seriously incredible!! What a success


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Those are really impressive numbers.

Why retire?

Also, any info on revenues? profits? profits shared?

What about impact on authors' sales of their other books?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for all you've done and shared with the community over the years, Phoenix. Congratulations on all your success!

I am curious what will happen to all of SMP's publications when you shut down. Do the editions you've put out continue to exist? Will authors need to republish their backlist books?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying, Phoenix. It is wonderful to see a small independent press doing all it can to take care of the authors you work with. May they all have much success moving forward!


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Interesting. I see from the website you're not taking unsolicited inquiries, so feel free to take a look at my work and solicit me  

I'm already making a living as an indie (usually in the top 100 in Amazon sci-fi authors), but I'm interested in expanding to a small publisher.


----------

